# Fluke 179 TrueRMS MultiMeter



## Edrick (Jun 17, 2010)

Just got my self a Fluke 179 TrueRMS Multi Meter what do you guys think of these units? Any of you own one? So far it seems pretty nice, solid built, high quality.


----------



## Sony (Jun 17, 2010)

Fluke is considered by most to be the top of the line when it comes to DMM's and just measuring equipment in general. They are great unit's! I own a Fluke 117 and I love it, wouldn't trade it for anything else. They are definitely worth the price.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a Fluke (77 III, I believe) and it's been great. Very sturdy, large enough to read easily, I have had mine for at least 5 years and it never lets me down. Continuity with an audible tone is great, and all other functions are perfect and accurate as well.


----------

